# Looking for a good ferret vet



## Francsee (Feb 14, 2021)

Hello 
Can anyone recommend a GOOD vet experienced in treating ferrets We live near Axminster ,Devon . 
THANK YOU. B & B


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I can't help but maybe look up if there are any ferret rescue's near to you and ask who they use.


----------



## Francsee (Feb 14, 2021)

Arny said:


> I can't help but maybe look up if there are any ferret rescue's near to you and ask who they use.


Brilliant idea !Thank you .They are rescued ferrets from the RSPCA . Why didn't we think of that ! Lockdown brain !!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Francsee said:


> Brilliant idea !Thank you .They are rescued ferrets from the RSPCA . Why didn't we think of that ! Lockdown brain !!


Lovely, mine were all from rescue too.
You're welcome. Hope you find a good one, they can be hard to come by.
Luckily I've found them to be fairly healthy but when they do get ill it can be complex.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Too far from us to recommend our brilliant vet, unfortunately. 

If the rescue can't recommend one, do a search for an exotics vet in the area. Be prepared to travel if necessary. We went through a number of regular vets before we found our exotics vet. Before we moved a couple of years ago, it was a 40 minute drive, now it's 20 mins, but totally worth it, the difference is incredible.


----------

